# Hey Specktra from Jamaica



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi everyone! I've been here for some time, randomly butting in occaisionally---I finally decided to say hello properly.

I'm Nicole, a graphic artist , from Jamaica. I recently discovered MAC...okay...does last October count as recent? I think so!

Anyways, i'm now a fanatic, trying desperately to curtail my spending whilst constantly searching for the perfect product lol. MAC gonna send me to poorhouse
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I learnt so much from just lurking in this place!


----------



## Odette (Apr 3, 2009)

to Specktra.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Nicole !!!!!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Nicole! I went to Jamaica last month and it was so lovely! Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My name is Eva from New York.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Odette Tish and Eva! Thanks for the welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eva, where in Jamaica did you stay?


----------



## MissVega (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey Nicholle!
 Welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was born in Ontario, Canada but both of my parents (all my grandparents etc) are Jamaican. I'm the first generation born in Canada lol. THey decided that apparently freezing to death was the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




WOOO BIG UP WEST INDIES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL sorry I just did a dance for a multicultural show and I'm still all pumped up. 

Nice to meet you


----------



## Exotica (Apr 4, 2009)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi there!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Hey Odette Tish and Eva! Thanks for the welcome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Eva, where in Jamaica did you stay?_

 





 I went to Montego Bay. At the time I went it was sort of crowded Im guessing because of spring break.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra. Glad to have you join us


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome Nicole!!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome.. I heart Jamaica (my mum is from kingston).  I hope to visit JA in November.. i hopeeeee


----------



## nunu (Apr 5, 2009)

Heya


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey NC, welcome to Specktra. Enjoy yourself.

I, too, am from Jamaica.  You will have loads of fun here.


----------



## fintia (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## wizzer3245 (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome, hope you enjoy


----------



## Rennah (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Miss Vega, most of my family is in scarborough...I suppose they thought freezing was the way to go too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Applediva, I'm already having loads of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Claire, when you come, check out H'eavan's Scent...that is if you're the adventurous outdoorsy type. It will give u a new feel for why Jamaica is to be loved!

PPle please bear with me, I havent figured out the multi quote function yet!


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 5, 2009)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi! Welcome. I'm new here too and learning a lot. I'm afraid I have become somewhat addicted though. At least this doesn't cost money...
See you around on the forums!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)




----------

